# Driving Me Nuts (Car Options)



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm now having second thoughts on what to do about replacing the TT. She went last month & i'm now pretty much over the experience & happy enough just mooching around in the Mondy (very sensible car) & taking the bike out for a blast when i feel the need for speed.

Its relaxing not having every fcukwit trying to race me & the nerves of parking the TT & coming back to find it stolen or damaged, so with this in mind, i'm having a re-think on my vehicle strategy.

Plan was to do nothing until the spring & then get either an RS6 or 996 C4S (other possibles were a DB7 or 3400S). This would mean keeping hold of the Mondy for practical purposes, but i'd just end up keeping the sporty number in the garage 90% of the time & this was the reason i sold the TT (stupid paying so much for something i hardly ever used).

My new strategy goes something like this. Keep the Mondy until the Spring & then replace that with a nice (old mans car ), something like a BMW 7 or 5 series, Merc S Class, Jag S or XJ or even an Audi S/A8. In my mind, this gives me a much nicer car than the Mondy, better perfomance and slightly more exciting to drive, whilst retaining the practicality and peace of mind when it comes to using the car as an everyday means of transport. I'll still have the bike for when i want to go totally mental.

Anyone else done this & any suggestions as to which of the above motors would provide the best value / satisfaction for my requirements.

Maybe i'm getting old (no response wanted to that statement ).

One last point, if i'd gone down the Porker or similar route, i'd have needed to take out some chuckie to fund the purchase, but going this more sensible route, i may not have to touch finance. Budget is about Â£20 - 25K.


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

have a test drive in an R32 and see what you think


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

BMW M3 or 330D...

Probably an M3. You are then going to have the performance of a 996, with the practicality of a sensible car. It will also be lots cheaper to run than a 996 .


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

thought about the rs6 avant (the estate one if i mean what i think i mean)?

practicality of the mondeo with the performance of a 996

everyone's happy ;D

cheers

James


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I posted about this elsewhere before, but you can pick up an 'old' ? shape S8 for about 33k from Audi, around a year old with virtually no-miles on it (11k)

I think they are better looking than the new shape and are usually fully loaded with gadgets, not that common, and should have lost most of its huge depreciation curve now due to the new model.

oh, and it has silver mirrors and looks cool! ;D

have a search on the audi used & approved site.

I've been seriously considering it, but it wouldn't fit on my drive!!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

BMW X5 get a large engined version, and you'll havedecent performance with HUGE road presence and of course tons of practicality!!

personally i'd got for the Aston


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R32 is maybe worth a look, although its smaller than the Mondy & i'd still be worried about parking it for days on end at airports etc.

Had a look today at S8's on the Audi website & i can pick up some nice examples for between Â£25&30K. Nice car, lots of toys, good performance & stealth enough not to attract much unwanted attention.

M3 & M5 was considered a few days ago, but not a great lover of the 3 series (my opinion) & although the M3 is an amazing car, it would attract unwanted attention & less room than the Mondy, so i'd end up still with 2 cars.

X5 is a great motor, but going a bit too far in the practicality stakes, plus the 4.4i & 4.6is are still a bit too pricey for decent second hand examples.

The S/A8 is looking like a good option, but could do with some good feedback on the BMW 5 & 7, Merc S-Class & the Jag.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

2002 51 plate X5 4.4 9k miles on it went for Â£35k dead at Manheim this morning

ps I bought a Mondeo V6 with 28k miles on it....how well do they go?

If I were you I'd go for a late 540i Sport(name is misleading it has a 4.4 engine)...great V8 engine...all the toys
You could pick up a 3 year old facelifted (halo headlights) one with around 30k miles on for around the Â£20k mark if you didn't buy from a dealer


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

RS4? Usually fully loaded, practical and fun. Bit over budget, but have come down a lot in past few months. Â£30 - Â£33k. Very stealthy too.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> 2002 51 plate X5 4.4 9k miles on it went for Â£35k dead at Manheim this morning
> 
> ps I bought a Mondeo V6 with 28k miles on it....how well do they go?
> 
> ...


The Mondeo V6 is a good car. The engine is very solid (also in the Jag X-Type & Noble). Car is an excellent workhorse. Mine is the GhiaX, so all the toys.

A 540i had crossed my mind, but where are there any decent examples for Â£20K?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Howard is selling his RS4 for 32K (IIRC).

Plus my boss is looking at an X5 and had one from Auto Trader this morning. X plate, 4.4 - 31K.

I guess it all depends on where you live. In London competition is greater so prices are likely to be lower.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> RS4? Usually fully loaded, practical and fun. Bit over budget, but have come down a lot in past few months. Â£30 - Â£33k. Very stealthy too.


crappy 200 mile range (170 if you cane it) not good for a workhorse.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> crappy 200 mile range (170 if you cane it) not good for a workhorse.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

>


There was a gmbh option of an extra tank - but I don't know anyone who had one fitted.

I'd go with a performance diesel 530d or 330d - but I would say that wouldn't I? 

ps My Tuning Box is en route. Hello 245hp and 490nm torque. Looking forward to it ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Paul,
Father in law has got an S8, it is an amazing piece of kit and we pissed all over a TT in it last week over a set of roundabouts. Excellent road handling and value for money, he got his two years ago for 18k and with a personal plate it looks brand new.
Although my mate at listers has got an A6 estate with a 4.2 quattro in it which is essentially the same so we might look at that as well


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Several at the auction today 

bargains if you know what to look for...ie fully maintained ex contract/lease cars


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Paul,
> Father in law has got an S8, it is an amazing piece of kit and we pissed all over a TT in it last week over a set of roundabouts. Excellent road handling and value for money, he got his two years ago for 18k and with a personal plate it looks brand new.
> Although my mate at listers has got an A6 estate with a 4.2 quattro in it which is essentially the same so we might look at that as well


I'd forgotten about the S6. Good car. It all depends if the prerence is compact exec (A4), exec (5 series etc), or plutocrat barge (s class A8 etc).

Maybe you should just stick with the ford for the duration of the wet grimy salty UK winter. Whilst the above cars are relatively cheap, they may also be hard to move on privately out of warranty when the time comes. Plus any interim servicing could be scarey - They ain't cheap for no reason.

Caveat emptor


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Car mag had the S8 as top of the used luxury barges.

BMW 5 series is also very well built. Own one myself (215000 kms and still not a squeak, rattle or oil leak)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Paul,

How are you mate?

Buy an RS4 for Â£31K and then you can come on a track day with us lot!

Saw your old car at Oulton Park yesterday and thought back about Portmerion and that "crest" (ahem) 

RS4, RS4, RS4..........


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul,
> 
> How are you mate? Â
> 
> ...


Morning Stu:

Not well into estates, which is why the RS4 is not on my list. May well have a quick investigate though, as a couple have now said its worth a look.

How did W7 PMC do at Oulton Park? I hope she showed a few TT's a clean pair of heels?

The S8 is looking most likely at the moment, with a big engined 5 or 7 series as another possible.

Defo have to arrange another Portmerion. Do you reckon we could squeeze one in before the end of the year?

Still looking for some feedback on Bigger Mercs, BMW's & Jags. No more than a couple of years old & they have to have some kind of fun factor along with plenty of practicality.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I've just traded my TT for an S320 CDI and whilst it is an "old man's car" I am thoroughly enjoying it. It has a nice throaty growl under acceleration and considering it's size, is a doddle to drive. Loads of nice Merc touches and it is costing me less than the TT in terms of monthly repayments and running costs. Same insurance group as the TT as well.

Oh yeah, I can also get the baby and all his stuff in the back much easier as well...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just started having a look at the Lexus. Some good deals on LS430 & GS430 Sport.

Anyone got any experience of these? I had a Lexus LS400 in the mid 90's for a year or so, but i'm sure they have improved since then.

The S8 is looking better by the day. Just been trawling the AutoTrader & there appear to be some fine examples around for sensible money. Only just realised that from MY2000, the engine was uprated to 360bhp & 410NM. Should be able to have some fun with that ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Only just realised that from MY2000, the engine was uprated to 360bhp & 410NM. Should be able to have some fun with that ;D


The 320CDI was 400NM until 2001 when it got upgraded to 500NM.... ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> The 320CDI was 400NM until 2001 when it got upgraded to 500NM.... ;D


& the BHP??  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lexus is Toyota!! Do you really want to consider this?

The bhp on the Merc 320CDI is 204 only.

Also Brett is wrong in saying the the insurance group is the same like the TT.

The TT is either 18 or 19 but this Merc is only 16.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Well given that the Nuvolari is billed as hitting the streets in Q4 2004, that where I am going. A 4.2T no less...prices >35k...interested to see if it meets expectations. A lovely looking car - just like the TT.

Nuvolari anyone?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well given that the Nuvolari is billed as hitting the streets in Q4 2004, that where I am going. A 4.2T no less...prices >35k...interested to see if it meets expectations. A lovely looking car - just like the TT.
> 
> Nuvolari anyone?


According to last week's autocar the nuvolari was unveiled this year in Geneva as a concept but the production date is for 2007.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Paul. You are all over the place. Just go and buy a fucking car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul. You are all over the place. Just go and buy a fucking car.


Cheers Gary.

You aint wrong though. This whole new car shite is driving me totally nuts at the moment.

Think i'm gonna stick with the Mondy over the winter, then jump into an S8 around Spring time & see how i get on with that.

Thanks everyone for your pointers ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> The bhp on the Merc 320CDI is 204 only.
> 
> Also Brett is wrong in saying the the insurance group is the same like the TT.
> 
> The TT is either 18 or 19 but this Merc is only 16.


It's all about the torque....and they are both 17 according to my insurer.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

W7 PMC : How old is your mondy and what spec is it?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul.
Are you trying to get me cross, naughty boy.
No you will not by a B. M. thingy cant even say the word.
I reckon you have been exposed to cabin pressure to many times.
Surerly a self confessed babe magnet like your self ;D ;D would go for a Austin Powers motor, a Shaguar [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Surerly a self confessed babe magnet like your self ;D ;D


Who the hell are you talking about?

Did he go for you granny, too?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> W7 PMC : How old is your mondy and what spec is it? Â


Abi:

Its a late 98 on an R-Plate & its a V6 Ghia X Auto


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul.
> Are you trying to get me cross, naughty boy.
> No you will not by a B. M. thingy cant even say the word.
> I reckon you have been exposed to cabin pressure to many times.
> Surerly a self confessed babe magnet like your self ;D ;D would go for a Austin Powers motor, a Shaguar [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] ;D


Cheers Carol.

Now there's a thought, although i'm a one woman man now. Grown up & chucked those reckless single days away


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Who the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Did he go for you granny, too? Â


V:

Can i see a little green eyed monster (i hope you understand what one of them is & it aint your little fella). The words babe magnet & Greek will seem a little alien to you, i'm sure .

(If only i was a babe magent, but thanks anyway Carol). Big kiss for you when i see you on the 19th  ;D)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> thanks anyway Carol). Big kiss for you when i see you on the 19th  ;D)


Carol must be getting wobbly knees from excitement now!! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Abi:
> 
> Its a late 98 on an R-Plate & its a V6 Ghia X Auto


Have you considered a ST220 mondeo with the v6 and 18 inch wheels and body kit. It looks very sporty and is very practical. Ideal for a man who likes his cars but has to think practical. I know it is a Ford but you get a lot of luxuries inside for your money too. My hubs drives one of these as we have two small children and this is our practical main family car.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Have you considered a ST220 mondeo with the v6 and 18 inch wheels and body kit. Â It looks very sporty and is very practical. Â Ideal for a man who likes his cars but has to think practical. I know it is a Ford but you get a lot of luxuries inside for your money too. Â My hubs drives one of these as we have two small children and this is our practical main family car. Â


Abi:

I don't want another Mondeo, only bought the current one to compliment the TT, but with the TT gone, i want to ditch the Mondy & get the best of both worlds (practicality, style & performance). Thanks for the suggestion though, the ST220 is a decent motor.

Decision is pretty much made (hoorah). Sticking with the Mondy over the winter & get a 2yr old S8 around Feb/March next year. Gonna get a test drive over the next few weeks, just to satisfy myself that they do have a slight fun factor & then look for bargains in the new year.

Thanks all for your responses ;D

One final question, where would be the best places to look for a genuine 18/24mth old S8, in excellent condition, while trying to avoid the Main Stealer mark-up (shit scared of buying from an auction). ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I've only ever seen them at main stealers, they seem pretty rare..

on a side note - I was speaking to the guys at AmD last week, they can do wonders with an S8, but are sad 'cos no-one ever does anything to an S8.

*hint* 

AmD'd S8, now that would be really special!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I've only ever seen them at main stealers, they seem pretty rare..
> 
> on a side note - I was speaking to the guys at AmD last week, they can do wonders with an S8, but are sad 'cos no-one ever does anything to an S8.
> 
> ...


Would be interested to hear what they reckon they can do. The S8 is normally aspirated, so i would have thought the options of modification were limited, unless they just mean Suspension & Zorst. I'd be up for it though ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You should be looking to pay around Â£23k for a 2 year old S8 with around 30k on the clock.

Expect to pay around Â£27-28k for the same car at a dealers.

Not bad for a car that cost Â£64.5k originally, although Audi reduced the price by over Â£10k in 2001


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wow - that's some depreciation hit. 

I don't reckon you'd be able to pick up too many other 65 grand cars two years' later for less than half their price.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> You should be looking to pay around Â£23k for a 2 year old S8 with around 30k on the clock.
> 
> Expect to pay around Â£27-28k for the same car at a dealers.
> 
> Not bad for a car that cost Â£64.5k originally, although Audi reduced the price by over Â£10k in 2001 Â


I forgot to mention those prices are based on a 2001 X Plate, expect to pay a little more for 2001 Y or 51 platers.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> wow - that's some depreciation hit. Â
> 
> I don't reckon you'd be able to pick up too many other 65 grand cars two years' later for less than half their price.


There are a few...Maserati 3200GT, BMW 750......not good cars to be buying new and sinking your own money into! Â :


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Or the Vauxhall Omega. Doesnt that have a retained value of something like 30%?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Or the Vauxhall Omega. Doesnt that have a retained value of something like 30%?


It does, but it doesn't cost 65 grand though


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

How about an AM DB9? ;D ;D

Just been on the phone to Aston Martin @ JCT600 Leodis Court in Leeds and they say they aren't taking depoits but taking letters of intent to buy which secures one for you.

Delivery not until late 2005 though ;D

They don't have any literature on it either, they said they're getting all the news and images from Top Gear, not head office and recommending potential customers go out and buy this months issue!

Gorgeous car though!

cheers

James


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lots of car for my money (just the way it should be).

Spoken to AMD as well & i should be able to get a standard S8 up to around 400bhp for less than a grand ;D

Reckon i've pretty much made my mind up now, S8 in the new year, probably an X or Y plater & perhaps stick a cherished number on to hide her age a little.

M5 power, practicality & performance (plus loads more toys & Quattro), for the cost of a similar aged 530i Sport. Feckin bargain me thinks ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks like i'll have too buy an S8 now ;D.

I started thinking about another cherished number to hide the fact she will be a couple of years old (not happy S8 PMC was not available ), but just bought the next closest which was S80 PMC (no idea how i can make a nought dissappear).

Only paid Â£250 including VAT & transfer fees from those nice people at DVLA ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Good innit 

I just bought S3 FNP for Â£250 inc transfer direct from the DVLA too ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you'd said before-hand, I would have suggested

S80 AUL

put a screw at the bottom of the O and you've got

S8 PAUL


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> If you'd said before-hand, I would have suggested
> 
> S80 AUL
> 
> ...


True, but would defo have attracted unwanted attention from the boys in blue , plus i left W7 PMC on my TT when i sold it & only have W8 PMC left on the bike, so i wanted another Reg that was as personal to me, as it was to a car. ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I tried to get W33 MAN or W333 MAN a while ago, (cos I am apparently) but they weren't available...also tried to get S320 BRW for the Merc but not available...might have to settle for S4BRW instead.

BW1 was available at offers over Â£100,000 and BW2 for a bargain Â£23,000....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

'Personal plates'. How cool.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> 'Personal plates'. Â How cool.


Don't you mean...

Personal plates. "How cool". 

In a kinda ironic way? My guess is that you have G4RYC as your personal plate....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In a kinda ironic way? My guess is that you have G4RYC as your personal plate....


Oh boy I'd love that - other people are _really_ going to be impressed that I'm

a.) vain enough to think that anyone is actually interested in my name/initials/

or

b.) sufficiently insecure to want to hide the true age of any vehicle I drive - in case it makes me look a cheapskate/or of lower social standing that I'd want to appear to be.

Cool. ;D

PS Sprog keeping you up?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Oh boy I'd love that - other people are _really_ going to be impressed that I'm
> 
> a.) vain enough to think that anyone is actually interested in my name/initials/
> 
> ...


Gary:

As a low cost extra for the car, i think its great value. I totally agree that its a little bit sad & i for one would not want to spend big chunks of my hard earned cash on such an item, but for Â£250 its only on a par with something like a TT armrest or rear spoiler. Its only purpose is to mask the age of the car (not hide it) & personalise the motor to me. I have no ego worries about buying or driving a second hand car (current car is a nearly 5yr old Mondeo), but Â£250 is not much in the bigger picture, so in my mind good value.

All the above is IMHO & i know plenty of people who don't like private plates, but for such a small outlay i'm happy with the purchase & thats all that really matters. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary:
> 
> As a low cost extra for the car, i think its great value. I totally agree that its a little bit sad & i for one would not want to spend big chunks of my hard earned cash on such an item, but for Â£250 its only on a par with something like a TT armrest or rear spoiler. Its only purpose is to mask the age of the car (not hide it) & personalise the motor to me. I have no ego worries about buying or driving a second hand car Â (current car is a nearly 5yr old Mondeo), but Â£250 is not much in the bigger picture, so in my mind good value.
> 
> All the above is IMHO & i know plenty of people who don't like private plates, but for such a small outlay i'm happy with the purchase & thats all that really matters. ;D ;D ;D


No need to justify Paul. it's your Â£250 to spend. (and i'm only arsing about ) I'd rather spend the money improving the stereo, but that may be a waste to you.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> No need to justify Paul. Â it's your Â£250 to spend. (and i'm only arsing about ) Â I'd rather spend the money improving the stereo, but that may be a waste to you. Â


Gary: I knew that, just thought i'd try a sensible response (Tuesday is always my sensible day ).

I'll be migrating the Alpine 7892R from the Mondeo, along with the Orion Cobalt Series 93 custom speaker setup. It rocks in the Mondy, so i'm hopeful that the dealer who carried out the install in the Mondy, can do an equally good job at integrating the system into an S8 & take some advantage of the Bose. ;D 8) ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I thought Autocar did some kind of test on the stereos in luxury saloons, & the Bose setup in the A8 was regarded as the best, with the 7-series coming second?

In which case, would it be worth changing?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Oh boy I'd love that - other people are _really_ going to be impressed that I'm
> 
> a.) vain enough to think that anyone is actually interested in my name/initials/
> 
> ...


or

c.) opinionated


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> I thought Autocar did some kind of test on the stereos in luxury saloons, & the Bose setup in the A8 was regarded as the best, with the 7-series coming second?
> 
> In which case, would it be worth changing?


As a minimum, its bound to be worth changing the headunit, as i'm sure the A8 & S8 only come with the standard Concert headunit. If i can't integrate the Bose & Speakers to the Alpine, then i may have to stick with the OEM system, plus i'd lose the use of the OEM CD Changer if i fit the Alpine.

I'm pretty sure the audio dealer will be able to work some magic & get the system sounding well using as much of the OEM setup as possible along with the Alpine head unit & Orion custom speakers. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> or
> 
> c.) opinionated Â


Should be "and"


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> Should be "and"


lol  ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well thats another plan going to pot. Started to get a little impatient as the thought of an S8 is getting me a little excited, so i've just sent a couple of stealers off to look for some suitable S8's for me. If nothing else, i can gauge the market from the prices they give me.

Looks like Â£30K will get me a showroom example 2yr old model with 20Kish miles & Â£25K for a 3yr old with 30K+ miles. Local dealer told me they had just sold the last built old style S8 on a 52 plate (ex-demo) for Â£40K. Bet it looked stunning with those 20" RS4's ;D

Told them i want a cracking deal, so probably won't hear from them again  ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Paul, if you want me to scan the page out of CAP for the S8's and send it to you let me know...

At least you will know if you are getting a good deal, and what the dealer probably paid, which can be a useful bargaining tool Â 

ps. I was pleasantly surprised how well the V6 Mondeo went.....28k mile 99 2.5 Si 5dr FSH Â£3.2k ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Paul, if you want me to scan the page out of CAP for the S8's and send it to you let me know...
> 
> At least you will know if you are getting a good deal, and what the dealer probably paid, which can be a useful bargaining tool Â
> 
> ps. I was pleasantly surprised how well the V6 Mondeo went.....28k mile 99 2.5 Si 5dr FSH Â£3.2k Â ;D


Nick:

That would be really useful so yes please. If possible, could you also let me have a copy of the page covering a 98R Mondeo V6 GhiaX Auto 5dr & what i'd be knocking down for it having covered 80Kmiles.

I'm only looking for an S8 no more than 3yrs old with less than 40K miles up to 18mths old with say 15-20K miles.

Thanks again, i owe you a beer. ;D ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Ok....I'll scan them tonight and either IM or email them across to you


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Ok....I'll scan them tonight and either IM or email them across to you Â


Cheers Nick. If possible, could you email them to my regular email address [email protected]


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

You have mail ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> You have mail Â ;D


Cheers Nick ;D ;D


----------

